
Ask HN: Alternative to Dropbox Public folder - q-base
Dropbox is deactivating their public folder so that you no longer can have &quot;public&quot; files in it.<p>I have some files that programs read to determine whether they should auto-update and if so they download a file(installer) from the public folder and installs. Are there any good alternatives to Dropbox which would enable me to keep this functionality?
======
pmontra
Google Drive. Upload a file, get a sharable link and use it in your programs.
There is probably an API to automate all of it.

